# Help with lights...



## kushin (Aug 2, 2009)

Hey guys, I'm new to this bowfishin game and have been about 3 times just using a handheld spotlight instead of mounted lights... I was going to rig up some shop lights I had. I have 4 250 watt lights right now but was gonna get a couple more... Is 250 watts/light enough? And what size generator would I need? One large one or 2 small ones? Any help would be appreciated!!!! Thanks!!!


----------



## Augustabowhunter (Aug 2, 2009)

I would get a 5500 watt gen. That will let you put more light later if you want. What size is your boat? Gens are not light. 250 are ok if you have clear water. Home depot has a green shop light. They are about 35 bucks each. They can be 250watt 500 watt or 750 watt. Post a pic of you boat and it will help.


----------



## kushin (Aug 2, 2009)

alright it will be a while before i can get a pic of my boat but it is a 14 foot flat bottom that is 6 feet wide so it's pretty stable. i just bought two 500 watt lights from lowe's for 15 bucks apiece. i now have four 250's and two 500's. i'm thinkin if i place em right, the 250's will just add to the 500's....is that right??? don't have a generator yet though... what's a reasonable price for what i would need?


----------



## SULLI (Aug 2, 2009)

i would get a genny that is running on more then 3/4 power all the time if your running 4 250 watt lights then a 1500 or 2000 watt genny will pull them fine you just don't want to run 90% on the genny all the time it won't last long that way and just a tip none of them pull what they say they will except a honda or something like that so what ever watt you run just do the math and try to stay around 75% on your genny it'll last you alot longer that way good luck hope this helps so


----------



## bassnbuck (Aug 3, 2009)

ive heard the champion 3500 watt is a great generator for the money.  i think around $350.00.  i had a troy bilt 3500 and wish i never had bought it because i ended up running more than 6 500watt lights and had to sell it and buy a larger one.  if you have a 14ft boat i would probably buy a 3500 watt and that way you can always add a couple more lights than what you have and not have to worry about overpowering the genny.  my friend runs 6 500 watt lights on his 16 ft boat and his work great, and he is using my 3500 watt troy bilt


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Aug 3, 2009)

You can get the Champion Genny from tractor supply for 299.99 we got one not too long ago, and it works perfectly. We have 4 500 watt lights and 2 300 watts.  Pull all of them just fine!


----------



## kushin (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks for all the help guys... I'll look for a generator and post some pics when I get it rigged up


----------



## 706th1 (Oct 14, 2009)

Dnt want to steal thread but,    Im interested in bowfishing and going to start.    Someone said something to me about using LED lights.   will they work or not?   dont know just asking.


----------



## RIVER_CAT (Oct 22, 2009)

HPS lights are the ticket.........Just sayin....


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Oct 25, 2009)

im with rc.... hps is the only way to go in my opinion.....


----------



## RIVER_CAT (Oct 26, 2009)

Dustin ill get back with you tomorrow with some pics


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Oct 26, 2009)

awesome.... i only want 4 of them


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Nov 26, 2009)

I've been wondering about lights too.

What about LED technology has anyone looked into that?


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Nov 26, 2009)

leds wont put off enough lumens to shoot fish with unless you are shooting bigheads where you cant run a genny....i wont mess with halogens agian after shooting off a boat with hps.... sodium for me and nothing else


----------



## FERAL ONE (Nov 27, 2009)

i agree on the HPS.  i run 6 150's and there is nothing better to me. i had 8 halogens and to me, the HPS penetrates water better and leaves my eyes in better shape after a long night. it is a bit yellower and that takes some getting used to but it is worth it in the end. especially if there is any color to the water !!!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 30, 2009)

I like to use the sun.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Dec 1, 2009)

NCHillbilly said:


> I like to use the sun.



hard to do that at night !!!


----------



## the Lackster (Dec 8, 2009)

we are goin with two spotlights come on. duck tap works wonders


----------

